# More Hand Tools For Sale!



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I am trying to reduce rest of my extra hand tools! I pefer a post office money order or western union money order!

Disiton Rip Handsaw $15 plus shipping










Japanese Chisels and Mortise Chisels sold pending payment










Japanese Square Set sold pending payment!










Lufkin 5' Folding Rule $5.00 plus shipping










Grizzly marking guage $7.00 plus shipping


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

PM sent for the chisels.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Good snag, Paratrooper. That's a steal on those chisels!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

mutter mutter mutter… so close yet so far mutter mutter mutter… lol

sometimes… just sometimes I wished I lived in the states… lol


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Chisels are sold pending payment!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

CJ,

You are really thinning the Herd!

Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Yes I got to!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I still have a lot of hand tools I am keeping, Lew.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Payment is in the mail! 23 JAN 2012

Thanks!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Ok! thanks!


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Charles, have you received the payment yet?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Yes I must the note yesterday, They try to bring it out agian today!


----------

